# Problem with OOo installation



## joneum@ (Jun 9, 2009)

The OOo-3 installation stop here:


```
Making: ../unxfbsdi.pro/bin/scen-US.res
using rsc multi-res feature
rsc -presponse @/tmp/mkjU1fKQ > /dev/null
-------------
echo . > ../unxfbsdi.pro/misc/linkinc.ls
Running processes: 0
deliver -- version: 266154
Module 'sc' delivered successfully. 170 files copied, 6 files unchanged

1 module(s): 
        testtools
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO310_m11/testtools/source/bridgetest

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from testtools"

rmdir /tmp/61427
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

The ports and the porttree are up-to-date

I use FreeBSD 7.2


----------



## lyuts (Jun 17, 2009)

If I'm remembering that right, go into /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO310_m11. There you will find solenv script (or something like this). you need to run it. This will setup env variables for OOo compilation. It will also set an alias 'build' for build.pl script. Then as said in your message you need to run

```
build --from testtools
```


----------

